# Solved: igi 3 the mark



## MuhammadQasim (Jun 10, 2011)

i am unable to play igi 3 the mark...
game has been installed and runs when i open it.
but at the time of loading of game after selcting missions etc. the screen goes to a green background and nothing is seen....although i can hear the sound of the game...



my system configuration are:


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1015 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 29996 MB, Free - 21134 MB; D: Total - 26002 MB, Free - 9892 MB; E: Total - 9981 MB, Free - 8852 MB; 
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 0980h, , CZC54002W4
Antivirus: Norton AntiVirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


and it is being written in a text file :::::


Welcome to The Mark by T7 Games 2006 - powered by Argon2 engine.
First Create failed, checking for different format
Second Create failed, checking for last different format
Switching to no light mode
Your video hardware seems to be not compatible with hardware TnL
You will not have light in the game, sorry.
PixelShader model 2.0 detected.
GameAI ustawia Fletch
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
PostProcess: Failed creating DepthTex
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191
CreateRenderTextures 1 failed
Shadow texture not created
Nie uda³o siê stworzyæ tekstury projektora pr0191


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

*your video hardware seems to be not compatible with hardware TnL
You will not have light in the game, sorry.*

*Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family, 128 Mb*

Your video card most likely cant handle the game. Go to www.canyourunit.com to confirm, but you will need to get a new video card. If this is a laptop, then you cant do anything


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

by the way, don't create threads for the same issue (you have 2 threads for CoD issue). Since I just saw the other threads, and remembered I posted in one of them. The problem is your video card and you need a new one


----------

